# Famous non-IBS-ers' lines



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hello!We all have to deal with people who have never heard of IBS on a daily basis. We all feel hurt, irritated, appalled by their lack of understanding of our condition, by their ignorance and indifference.Sometimes I want to punch those people right in the face, but, then, I tell myself that I would probably be as ignorant as they are if it was some other difficult condition with somebody else. However, there is something about IBS, unlike with other diseases and conditions, that "normal" people do not take seriously. Some people find it even funny when I have to go to the bathroom, which insults and irritates me. There is something about sh*t that is a big taboo in Western societies. Just so we can laugh at "normal" people and their ignorance, I wanted us IBS-ers to post certain insensitive lines uttered by non-IBS-ers. Sorry if this has been posted before.Some of my favourite ones:1.Upon explaining all basic things about my chronic IBS, a person tells me: "Oh, I know...I had that last week."2."Still problems with your stomach? Why don't you see a doctor?"3. "Why don't you take care of it?"4. "You are such a party pooper!" - says my ex-girlfriend's roomate after I refused her greasy, spicey nachoes twice.5. "Get a grip!" - my ex-girlfriend. She also brought me to her mother's place and we stayed in a little house beside her mother's house in which there was NO washroom. She tells me: "But, you can go to the other house whenever you want!" Yeah, I'm going to go to your mother's house and wake her up in the middle of the night with my loud explosions...6. Me: "I don't think I could travel on a bus for 48 hours as I did 2 years ago! I would probably have to go to the washroom during the trip."My ex-girlfriend: "Hahahahaha!"


----------



## Humrum (Mar 15, 2001)

How about "If you would just learn to relax it would all go away"Humrum


----------



## Humrum (Mar 15, 2001)

How about "If you would just learn to relax it would all go away"Humrum


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

"Well, it's not like you have cancer or anything..."*whispered behind your back* "I think she is an alcoholic...she always seems to be sick in the mornings and then 'feels better' after she goes to the bathroom, likely to have a nip or few""You're ALWAYS sick! I think you fake it!" or "Don't bother to ask her to do anything, she'll be sick anyways""Do you have to wear Depends?!""Were you toilet trained too early, is that why?"*whew* That felt better.







Btw Popeye...I'd say you should be GLAD that the exgirlfriend is an EX!!!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

"Well, it's not like you have cancer or anything..."*whispered behind your back* "I think she is an alcoholic...she always seems to be sick in the mornings and then 'feels better' after she goes to the bathroom, likely to have a nip or few""You're ALWAYS sick! I think you fake it!" or "Don't bother to ask her to do anything, she'll be sick anyways""Do you have to wear Depends?!""Were you toilet trained too early, is that why?"*whew* That felt better.







Btw Popeye...I'd say you should be GLAD that the exgirlfriend is an EX!!!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

My *former* doctor: "I'm not going to treat your stomach pain. I think it's psycological. You should see a psychiatrist."


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

My *former* doctor: "I'm not going to treat your stomach pain. I think it's psycological. You should see a psychiatrist."


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

"Have you seen a doctor?" (No, I just let this life-altering condition go on without mentioning to the dr that I seem to have had a chronic stomach bug for YEARS.)"Can't you take medicine for that or something?" (I'd rather get well-acquainted with my bathroom and go through toilet paper like mad.)all my comments should be read in a sarcastic tone.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

"Have you seen a doctor?" (No, I just let this life-altering condition go on without mentioning to the dr that I seem to have had a chronic stomach bug for YEARS.)"Can't you take medicine for that or something?" (I'd rather get well-acquainted with my bathroom and go through toilet paper like mad.)all my comments should be read in a sarcastic tone.


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

"Oh, if you just ate MORE, it would all go away!"



































Yeah, that comment always makes me angry!


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

"Oh, if you just ate MORE, it would all go away!"



































Yeah, that comment always makes me angry!


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

How about..."You're just lazy, why don't you ever go for a walk with us after dinner?"or "I know, I know, it'll screw up your stomach, everything screws up YOUR stomach!""You just don't eat right.""Did you have to have that thing where they stick that thing in your butt?"Makes you wish had one of those Star Trek guns where you could just vaporize them doesn't it?


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

How about..."You're just lazy, why don't you ever go for a walk with us after dinner?"or "I know, I know, it'll screw up your stomach, everything screws up YOUR stomach!""You just don't eat right.""Did you have to have that thing where they stick that thing in your butt?"Makes you wish had one of those Star Trek guns where you could just vaporize them doesn't it?


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

He had a nervous breakdown


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

He had a nervous breakdown


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

I got this one a few weeks ago..Geez, Why do you only eat bland foods?Uttered by my in-laws when taking DH and I out to a steak house and I order grilled chicken and rice. They know about my IBS.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

I got this one a few weeks ago..Geez, Why do you only eat bland foods?Uttered by my in-laws when taking DH and I out to a steak house and I order grilled chicken and rice. They know about my IBS.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

How about this?"Yeah, nausea is awful, isn't it?" or what my GI specialist said to me:"I'm not going to treat this with medication, so let's just try to deal with the root of the problem: stress." (This was right after I explained that after keeping a journal, I noticed that my symptoms were definitely NOT connected to stress or my emotions.) Sigh.My family doctor:"That stomach still bothering you?"Um, yeah, that's why I've been here 5 times about this. Maybe you could actually DO something about it this time.My mom:"Do you worry a lot about your health?" (with a rude, kind of accusatory tone)Um, yeah, when I'm spending hours on the toilet at a time and feeling like I want to die, I find myself worrying a bit.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

How about this?"Yeah, nausea is awful, isn't it?" or what my GI specialist said to me:"I'm not going to treat this with medication, so let's just try to deal with the root of the problem: stress." (This was right after I explained that after keeping a journal, I noticed that my symptoms were definitely NOT connected to stress or my emotions.) Sigh.My family doctor:"That stomach still bothering you?"Um, yeah, that's why I've been here 5 times about this. Maybe you could actually DO something about it this time.My mom:"Do you worry a lot about your health?" (with a rude, kind of accusatory tone)Um, yeah, when I'm spending hours on the toilet at a time and feeling like I want to die, I find myself worrying a bit.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Stop thinking about it sooo much and it will go away!!!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Stop thinking about it sooo much and it will go away!!!


----------



## GrumpyIBSGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

My absolute two favorites that I hear ALL the time are ...It's all about nerves. Well why did you eat that? You know it's going to upset your stomach???


----------



## GrumpyIBSGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

My absolute two favorites that I hear ALL the time are ...It's all about nerves. Well why did you eat that? You know it's going to upset your stomach???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

Spoken by a co-worker in the next stall when I asked her how she knew it was me:"Everyone knows that you grunt."


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

Spoken by a co-worker in the next stall when I asked her how she knew it was me:"Everyone knows that you grunt."


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

What a great idea to start such a funny topic, Popeye.... it's just what we need.... the laughter is great pain reliever. Thanx so much !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

What a great idea to start such a funny topic, Popeye.... it's just what we need.... the laughter is great pain reliever. Thanx so much !!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

this is a GREAT thread!! y'all have inspired me... SO here are some of MY favorites!!1. It must be nice to be able to eat anything and stay so skinny. (need i say more??)2. Oh, come on, just try one bite. (my mom says this, after i have already politely declined - does this ALWAYS in front of other people, and my mom knows about my ibs)3. Are you feeling ok? (this as i do deep breathing, relaxation techniques to try to ward off a D attack for a couple of minutes) - yeah i just like to hyperventilate!!!4. You don't LOOK like you are sick. (THANKS!! and you don't LOOK like you're an idiot - i guess we're both in for a surprise lol)laughing about it sure is better than crying about it!! ~mrs. mason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

this is a GREAT thread!! y'all have inspired me... SO here are some of MY favorites!!1. It must be nice to be able to eat anything and stay so skinny. (need i say more??)2. Oh, come on, just try one bite. (my mom says this, after i have already politely declined - does this ALWAYS in front of other people, and my mom knows about my ibs)3. Are you feeling ok? (this as i do deep breathing, relaxation techniques to try to ward off a D attack for a couple of minutes) - yeah i just like to hyperventilate!!!4. You don't LOOK like you are sick. (THANKS!! and you don't LOOK like you're an idiot - i guess we're both in for a surprise lol)laughing about it sure is better than crying about it!! ~mrs. mason


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

mother: Sorry my cooking makes you sickhusband : I know, I know. You're irregular againfriend : Can't you wait,we'll be home in 15 minutessister: Are you having 'your problem' again ?!Dr : Sounds like classic IBS to me,either eat more fiber or take a laxative


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

mother: Sorry my cooking makes you sickhusband : I know, I know. You're irregular againfriend : Can't you wait,we'll be home in 15 minutessister: Are you having 'your problem' again ?!Dr : Sounds like classic IBS to me,either eat more fiber or take a laxative


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Artspirit,I am really glad that you like the topic.







Laughing is definitely much better than being angry and thinking you're alone in dealing with the world's ignorance. All these lines look funny in this context, don't they? Because now we are the majority, there is a sense of understanding between us, while the 'normal' people look alone and kinda 'stupid'. Hehehe! Well, they deserve that a little bit (we won't be too harsh, though).Well, I forgot to say that I am a very cynical and sarcastic person in general. 4 years of Bosnian war and almost 5 years of IBS kinda make you be that way. So, I just wanted to add my comments to 'my' lines (some of them I actually said and some of them I thought to myself):So here they are again: 1.Upon explaining all the basic things about my chronic IBS, a person tells me: "Oh, I know...I had that last week."Me: "Did you really? My god, that must have been really chronic!" I felt really bad after this one, but I just had to tell her...2."Still problems with your stomach? Why don't you see a doctor?"Me (to myself): "Gee, what a brilliant idea. Why didn't I think of that?"3. "Why don't you take care of it?"Me: "'Cause I'm a freakin' masochist!"I didn't feel bad here, 'cause this person is actually very cynical too.4. "You are such a party pooper!" - says my ex-girlfriend's roomate after I refused her greasy, spicey nachoes twice.Me (to myself): "You mean metaphorically or literally, baby?"


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Artspirit,I am really glad that you like the topic.







Laughing is definitely much better than being angry and thinking you're alone in dealing with the world's ignorance. All these lines look funny in this context, don't they? Because now we are the majority, there is a sense of understanding between us, while the 'normal' people look alone and kinda 'stupid'. Hehehe! Well, they deserve that a little bit (we won't be too harsh, though).Well, I forgot to say that I am a very cynical and sarcastic person in general. 4 years of Bosnian war and almost 5 years of IBS kinda make you be that way. So, I just wanted to add my comments to 'my' lines (some of them I actually said and some of them I thought to myself):So here they are again: 1.Upon explaining all the basic things about my chronic IBS, a person tells me: "Oh, I know...I had that last week."Me: "Did you really? My god, that must have been really chronic!" I felt really bad after this one, but I just had to tell her...2."Still problems with your stomach? Why don't you see a doctor?"Me (to myself): "Gee, what a brilliant idea. Why didn't I think of that?"3. "Why don't you take care of it?"Me: "'Cause I'm a freakin' masochist!"I didn't feel bad here, 'cause this person is actually very cynical too.4. "You are such a party pooper!" - says my ex-girlfriend's roomate after I refused her greasy, spicey nachoes twice.Me (to myself): "You mean metaphorically or literally, baby?"


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL popeye..."You are such a party pooper!" - says my ex-girlfriend's roomate after I refused her greasy, spicey nachoes twice.Me (to myself): "You mean metaphorically or literally, baby?"my thoughts EXACTLY!!! lol~mrs. mason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL popeye..."You are such a party pooper!" - says my ex-girlfriend's roomate after I refused her greasy, spicey nachoes twice.Me (to myself): "You mean metaphorically or literally, baby?"my thoughts EXACTLY!!! lol~mrs. mason


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Mrsmason,I cannot stop laughing at this one:"4. You don't LOOK like you are sick. (THANKS!! and you don't LOOK like you're an idiot - i guess we're both in for a surprise lol)"Hahahahahaha!!! Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Mrsmason,I cannot stop laughing at this one:"4. You don't LOOK like you are sick. (THANKS!! and you don't LOOK like you're an idiot - i guess we're both in for a surprise lol)"Hahahahahaha!!! Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## angry (Jul 25, 2001)

Then there are the lines which are supposed to "help" you.1. Try XYZ it worked for Joe Blow2. You're not really interested in curing yourself if you reject quack cures like in (1).3. You are SUPPOSED to be able to reduce your symptoms by proper thought. (It is almost a snob thing. I can do it, why can't you. See 2 above)


----------



## angry (Jul 25, 2001)

Then there are the lines which are supposed to "help" you.1. Try XYZ it worked for Joe Blow2. You're not really interested in curing yourself if you reject quack cures like in (1).3. You are SUPPOSED to be able to reduce your symptoms by proper thought. (It is almost a snob thing. I can do it, why can't you. See 2 above)


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DATELINE SPRING 1995:BOARD CERTIFIED GASTROENTEROLOGIST:"MNL, how have you been? I thought you must have changed gastroenterologists as I hve not seen you here for over a year."MNL TO BC GI:"NO, actually, I have not had to come in because my symptoms have been basically in remission for about a year now."BC GI TO MNL:"Really? What did you do?"MNL to BC GI:"I met an immunologist-led group of doctors, dieticians and biomedical engineers that invented a new in vitro blood test for non-allergenic food sensitivities and chemical food additive sensitivities. They explained how the small bowel and circulating immune system cells can react to food or chemicals and release mediators which cause the symptoms. Thats why their colon always looks normal when you scope us. The party is elsewhere.Since the reactions are delayed onset and dose dependent, all these years we have not been able to isolate them accuratley with dietary logging, and they are ofetn stuff that is not on that long list of "known triggers" I followed and which made little difference. Plus, since it is NOT allergy, the existing tests cannot detetc the reactions either due to what they are measuring. Wrong markers for these reactions.So I took this test and went on a new diet designed to remove all the offending food and chemical exposure form my diet. As long as I follow it I do not have symptoms anymore and my bowel function is normal. I think a,lot of your IBS patients could benefit tremendously from this, espcially the ones with diarrheic episodes or who are cyclic."BC GI TO MNL:[Cynical smile]" Sorry, but that is impossible. IMpossible."MNL TO CYNICAL BC GI:"Impossible? Here I am, one year later, not needing the medications nor the bowel resection we disussed after all these years...[30]...and it is impossible? How can you say that?"CYNICAL BC GI TO MNL:" I have read all the literature and no one has ever found any such thing...in fact they beleive it is actually a brain dysfunction"MNL TO CYNICAL BC GI:"I can get you some of the literature out of my car before I leave if you want. Most of the work over the last 20 years has been done in Europe, and published in immunology or allergists journals, or other such journals, which you probably don't read since you are a GI doc. Its very well documented. There are even a couple books out on the subject"CYNICAL BC GI TO MNL:"In that case I doubt it is of any value. And I really don't have time to read a bunch of unrelated material from foreign journals."MNL TO CYNICAL BC GI:"See ya around the old latrine."Never been back to a GI doc as an IBS patient since that day.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DATELINE SPRING 1995:BOARD CERTIFIED GASTROENTEROLOGIST:"MNL, how have you been? I thought you must have changed gastroenterologists as I hve not seen you here for over a year."MNL TO BC GI:"NO, actually, I have not had to come in because my symptoms have been basically in remission for about a year now."BC GI TO MNL:"Really? What did you do?"MNL to BC GI:"I met an immunologist-led group of doctors, dieticians and biomedical engineers that invented a new in vitro blood test for non-allergenic food sensitivities and chemical food additive sensitivities. They explained how the small bowel and circulating immune system cells can react to food or chemicals and release mediators which cause the symptoms. Thats why their colon always looks normal when you scope us. The party is elsewhere.Since the reactions are delayed onset and dose dependent, all these years we have not been able to isolate them accuratley with dietary logging, and they are ofetn stuff that is not on that long list of "known triggers" I followed and which made little difference. Plus, since it is NOT allergy, the existing tests cannot detetc the reactions either due to what they are measuring. Wrong markers for these reactions.So I took this test and went on a new diet designed to remove all the offending food and chemical exposure form my diet. As long as I follow it I do not have symptoms anymore and my bowel function is normal. I think a,lot of your IBS patients could benefit tremendously from this, espcially the ones with diarrheic episodes or who are cyclic."BC GI TO MNL:[Cynical smile]" Sorry, but that is impossible. IMpossible."MNL TO CYNICAL BC GI:"Impossible? Here I am, one year later, not needing the medications nor the bowel resection we disussed after all these years...[30]...and it is impossible? How can you say that?"CYNICAL BC GI TO MNL:" I have read all the literature and no one has ever found any such thing...in fact they beleive it is actually a brain dysfunction"MNL TO CYNICAL BC GI:"I can get you some of the literature out of my car before I leave if you want. Most of the work over the last 20 years has been done in Europe, and published in immunology or allergists journals, or other such journals, which you probably don't read since you are a GI doc. Its very well documented. There are even a couple books out on the subject"CYNICAL BC GI TO MNL:"In that case I doubt it is of any value. And I really don't have time to read a bunch of unrelated material from foreign journals."MNL TO CYNICAL BC GI:"See ya around the old latrine."Never been back to a GI doc as an IBS patient since that day.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

My faves:- I had that last week.- I don't know what your problem is, I slept fine.- Have you tried pepto-bismol?Bob


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

My faves:- I had that last week.- I don't know what your problem is, I slept fine.- Have you tried pepto-bismol?Bob


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I used to suffer from gas. My ex husband on that-"that is what happens as you grow older".







He didn't take me to a doc!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I used to suffer from gas. My ex husband on that-"that is what happens as you grow older".







He didn't take me to a doc!


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Everyone- I'm new to this post- but I have one to add. The other day, I explained that I had IBS to one of my coworkers, and she said "I wish I had IBS so I could lose 5 pounds!" I was pissed!!!







Here's another one: while in the middle of a 2 week bout of D, a coworker would laugh and say "hey leaky butt" how are you feelin! I was shocked!!!







People just don't understand!


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Everyone- I'm new to this post- but I have one to add. The other day, I explained that I had IBS to one of my coworkers, and she said "I wish I had IBS so I could lose 5 pounds!" I was pissed!!!







Here's another one: while in the middle of a 2 week bout of D, a coworker would laugh and say "hey leaky butt" how are you feelin! I was shocked!!!







People just don't understand!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

my dad; "she's sick again?"







my husband;"you know you shouldn't eat that , why do you do it?"







God love my husband though he is so supportive & he's always there for me when im "sick"


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

my dad; "she's sick again?"







my husband;"you know you shouldn't eat that , why do you do it?"







God love my husband though he is so supportive & he's always there for me when im "sick"


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I think my favorite came from my GI doctor.."Uh-huh, uh-huh, yeah, I hear that from a lot of my IBS patients, you're going to just have to learn to live with it".


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I think my favorite came from my GI doctor.."Uh-huh, uh-huh, yeah, I hear that from a lot of my IBS patients, you're going to just have to learn to live with it".


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2002)

My very favorite comment came from the gastroentrerologist as he stuck his finger up my ass, and while he was rotating it and moving it in and out while I screamed in pain, he remarked "Yes, your sphincter muscle does seem to be very tight..... do you ever have any problems with this?"










































:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2002)

My very favorite comment came from the gastroentrerologist as he stuck his finger up my ass, and while he was rotating it and moving it in and out while I screamed in pain, he remarked "Yes, your sphincter muscle does seem to be very tight..... do you ever have any problems with this?"










































:


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

Not a comment exactly, but it always bugs me when my mom gives me articles on "how to manage IBS," you know, the ones that are about 3 paragraphs long and consist of eat right, exercise, don't be stressed. Gee, I never would've thought of THAT. And this generally happens after we've had a MULTI-HOUR discussion about my symptoms, everything I've tried, and how nothing worked. I know she's trying to help, but did she listen to ANYTHING I said?


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

Not a comment exactly, but it always bugs me when my mom gives me articles on "how to manage IBS," you know, the ones that are about 3 paragraphs long and consist of eat right, exercise, don't be stressed. Gee, I never would've thought of THAT. And this generally happens after we've had a MULTI-HOUR discussion about my symptoms, everything I've tried, and how nothing worked. I know she's trying to help, but did she listen to ANYTHING I said?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i know exactly how you feel storm. i know they do care, but sometimes the lack of paying attention to everything i say makes me wonder if they do it on purpose just to spite me!!! aaaarrrgh!!














~mrs. masonok, i'm just venting...i had a bad day


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i know exactly how you feel storm. i know they do care, but sometimes the lack of paying attention to everything i say makes me wonder if they do it on purpose just to spite me!!! aaaarrrgh!!














~mrs. masonok, i'm just venting...i had a bad day


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

From my husband : "Just quit worrying about it, and you'll be fine!"Or, how bout this one, husband again : "You don't really have a disease, it's just something you ate."OMG!!!!!! This was a couple days ago after I spent 12 hours throwing up and having diarrhia all over myself....but god love him, he still holds my hair back and changes the garbage bag!Really great thread!


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

From my husband : "Just quit worrying about it, and you'll be fine!"Or, how bout this one, husband again : "You don't really have a disease, it's just something you ate."OMG!!!!!! This was a couple days ago after I spent 12 hours throwing up and having diarrhia all over myself....but god love him, he still holds my hair back and changes the garbage bag!Really great thread!


----------



## angry (Jul 25, 2001)

We are going to refer you to a psychiatrist.


----------



## angry (Jul 25, 2001)

We are going to refer you to a psychiatrist.


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

When I was young, I heard "it's all in your head" and "that is just an excuse so you don't have to do something"."Why are you always late" - everyone asks"Exactly what time will you be ready to go" - my husband would ask in the middle of an attack"When will you be ready to drive us" kids would ask"Isn't there a pill you can take...""Why do you always wear loose clothing?""Are you suggesting that something I served you for dinner made you sick?"


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

When I was young, I heard "it's all in your head" and "that is just an excuse so you don't have to do something"."Why are you always late" - everyone asks"Exactly what time will you be ready to go" - my husband would ask in the middle of an attack"When will you be ready to drive us" kids would ask"Isn't there a pill you can take...""Why do you always wear loose clothing?""Are you suggesting that something I served you for dinner made you sick?"


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KAREN:Hidden proclamation in doctors declaration: ________________________________"Uh-huh, uh-huh, yeah, I hear that from a lot of my IBS patients, you're going to just have to learn to live with it". [IF I AM GOING TO BE YOR DOCTOR]. ________________________________







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KAREN:Hidden proclamation in doctors declaration: ________________________________"Uh-huh, uh-huh, yeah, I hear that from a lot of my IBS patients, you're going to just have to learn to live with it". [IF I AM GOING TO BE YOR DOCTOR]. ________________________________







MNL


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

"But I have chopped the onion really tiny, you'll never know its there!""Oh, its diarrhoea that happens sometimes, then all of a sudden it'll be normal again? Sometimes that just happens. Nothing to worry about"-My GP"So, does IBS make you fart a lot?""You NEVER come with us for a currey!"-My best friend (she knows of my IBS)"Why are you so worried about getting an en suite room for next year?""Look, if you didn't get so stressed about it all the time it would go away, maybe you should get somehelp. I can find you the number of a counsellor." -My mum after a very long and tearful discussion."Would you like a cup of tea? I suppose your going to use your weird milk?"-My flat mate referring to the use of low lactose milk.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

"But I have chopped the onion really tiny, you'll never know its there!""Oh, its diarrhoea that happens sometimes, then all of a sudden it'll be normal again? Sometimes that just happens. Nothing to worry about"-My GP"So, does IBS make you fart a lot?""You NEVER come with us for a currey!"-My best friend (she knows of my IBS)"Why are you so worried about getting an en suite room for next year?""Look, if you didn't get so stressed about it all the time it would go away, maybe you should get somehelp. I can find you the number of a counsellor." -My mum after a very long and tearful discussion."Would you like a cup of tea? I suppose your going to use your weird milk?"-My flat mate referring to the use of low lactose milk.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Here's one I have heard many times from my family." You should be as thin as a rail considering how much you go to the bathroom"Obviously I am not thin..That one really gets to me..GRRRRR


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Here's one I have heard many times from my family." You should be as thin as a rail considering how much you go to the bathroom"Obviously I am not thin..That one really gets to me..GRRRRR


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I've probably posted some of these beforeFrom my boss): "You have to ask yourself what psychological rewards you get from being sick all the time."(From a pharmaceutical rep touting an IBS drug): "I don't feel sorry for them. They're just a bunch of depressed middle-aged women who've given up on life."(From my doctor): "IBS tends to occur almost exclusively in high-strung females." (From my MIL): Simply rolls her eyes whenever I mentioned my IBS.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I've probably posted some of these beforeFrom my boss): "You have to ask yourself what psychological rewards you get from being sick all the time."(From a pharmaceutical rep touting an IBS drug): "I don't feel sorry for them. They're just a bunch of depressed middle-aged women who've given up on life."(From my doctor): "IBS tends to occur almost exclusively in high-strung females." (From my MIL): Simply rolls her eyes whenever I mentioned my IBS.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

"Just one piece won't hurt you." (usually said by mom or a friend. You know what? You're right. Just one piece won't hurt me. But "just one piece" of item A plus "just one piece" of item B plus "just one piece" of item C... you get the picture. At least Mr. JennT gets it. "Just one piece of candy with Red Dye #40" won't hurt him either, but several pieces will. If he suggests "just one piece" of something, I tell him that I'd rather commit my dietary sins on whatever event we may be going to. If I'm going to screw up my diet, it's not going to be for one spoonful of ice-cream, thank you very much!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

"Just one piece won't hurt you." (usually said by mom or a friend. You know what? You're right. Just one piece won't hurt me. But "just one piece" of item A plus "just one piece" of item B plus "just one piece" of item C... you get the picture. At least Mr. JennT gets it. "Just one piece of candy with Red Dye #40" won't hurt him either, but several pieces will. If he suggests "just one piece" of something, I tell him that I'd rather commit my dietary sins on whatever event we may be going to. If I'm going to screw up my diet, it's not going to be for one spoonful of ice-cream, thank you very much!


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Great thread. Just wanted to say that my website has a little archive for this type of 'can't believe you said THAT' comment - click in the link below if anyone's interested. I would also love to archive some of the comments here if any of you would be OK with giving your permission.There is also a submission form on my website for people to submit their quotes/IBS stories. Sorry to plug it, but it it is relevant, honest, and there's no adverts allowed etc, it's just an individual site.


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Great thread. Just wanted to say that my website has a little archive for this type of 'can't believe you said THAT' comment - click in the link below if anyone's interested. I would also love to archive some of the comments here if any of you would be OK with giving your permission.There is also a submission form on my website for people to submit their quotes/IBS stories. Sorry to plug it, but it it is relevant, honest, and there's no adverts allowed etc, it's just an individual site.


----------



## farmwife (Feb 4, 2002)

I love the one about saying then why are you not thin this makes me so mad!!!!!!!!!! Also do you think it is your age!!!!!!!! Do not go out to eat this must be what causes it; go back to work and everything will be ok;


----------



## farmwife (Feb 4, 2002)

I love the one about saying then why are you not thin this makes me so mad!!!!!!!!!! Also do you think it is your age!!!!!!!! Do not go out to eat this must be what causes it; go back to work and everything will be ok;


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Perhaps if you lost some weight?Well you don't have *any* stress in your life.You'll grow out of it. (I'm 31, LOL!)


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Perhaps if you lost some weight?Well you don't have *any* stress in your life.You'll grow out of it. (I'm 31, LOL!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Perhaps the most maddening Non-IBSer response of all is just that "look".... they cast if you even allude to why you must be excused from the meeting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Perhaps the most maddening Non-IBSer response of all is just that "look".... they cast if you even allude to why you must be excused from the meeting.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

From ex-GI doc:"It nothing to really worry about. Its just IBS. I mean, if it were something terminal, you would have been dead by now."Nothing like looking at the bright side, huh, Doc?Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

From ex-GI doc:"It nothing to really worry about. Its just IBS. I mean, if it were something terminal, you would have been dead by now."Nothing like looking at the bright side, huh, Doc?Lisa from Nevada


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Dr. to my daughter after colonoscopy (at 16) slowly. You're bowel is beautiful,don't worry about it anymore. Also other people asking "Has she had any tests, have you seen a specialist?" Yes I had such and such last week.....


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Dr. to my daughter after colonoscopy (at 16) slowly. You're bowel is beautiful,don't worry about it anymore. Also other people asking "Has she had any tests, have you seen a specialist?" Yes I had such and such last week.....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SPLIFFIE! ________________________________________"But I have chopped the onion really tiny, you'll never know its there!" ________________________________________ROFLMAO!If I had a single dollar for every time this attitude led to my undoing in a restaurant I would, well, have a lot of dollars.Did it to me gain in Atlanta..."No onions in that chicken and pea pods dish right?" "Yeseee, no onion, no".[Eat eat eat...really tatses good..eat eat...what is that faint taste.....LOOK an onion shard







]"Yo, my good man...I told you I was allergic to onions and to make sure there were no onions in the dish you prepared for me! There is onion in here! And it tastes like it was cooked with onion!""Oh no! I tell chef pick out all onions! So sorry."AGGGGHHHHH!!!!MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SPLIFFIE! ________________________________________"But I have chopped the onion really tiny, you'll never know its there!" ________________________________________ROFLMAO!If I had a single dollar for every time this attitude led to my undoing in a restaurant I would, well, have a lot of dollars.Did it to me gain in Atlanta..."No onions in that chicken and pea pods dish right?" "Yeseee, no onion, no".[Eat eat eat...really tatses good..eat eat...what is that faint taste.....LOOK an onion shard







]"Yo, my good man...I told you I was allergic to onions and to make sure there were no onions in the dish you prepared for me! There is onion in here! And it tastes like it was cooked with onion!""Oh no! I tell chef pick out all onions! So sorry."AGGGGHHHHH!!!!MNL


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I love this thread! Thanks Popeye.From my ex-boss: You don't look sick.Me (not said aloud): Duh, that's why I'm here and not at home curled up in pain.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I love this thread! Thanks Popeye.From my ex-boss: You don't look sick.Me (not said aloud): Duh, that's why I'm here and not at home curled up in pain.


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

After about the fifth joke about my IBS my sister told in front of everyone, I got mad at her and told her that was enough. Her response was, "YOU REALLY NEED TO LEARN HOW TO TAKE A JOKE!!!"It's fine to joke...you need to laugh at yourself, but damn...after so many jokes, it kinda starts to get on your nerves!


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

After about the fifth joke about my IBS my sister told in front of everyone, I got mad at her and told her that was enough. Her response was, "YOU REALLY NEED TO LEARN HOW TO TAKE A JOKE!!!"It's fine to joke...you need to laugh at yourself, but damn...after so many jokes, it kinda starts to get on your nerves!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

In the Daily Mail Newspaper today there was an article on IBS, basically says to increase your fibre, don't eat fat, mayo, butter, nuts, ice cream and red meat. It suggests acupunture and reducing stress. Great.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

In the Daily Mail Newspaper today there was an article on IBS, basically says to increase your fibre, don't eat fat, mayo, butter, nuts, ice cream and red meat. It suggests acupunture and reducing stress. Great.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

From the step-monster (stepmother) after I explained that I was eating vegetarian because meat was bothering me:"why don't you have the clam chowder?"and:"you've always been a picky eater"loon


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

From the step-monster (stepmother) after I explained that I was eating vegetarian because meat was bothering me:"why don't you have the clam chowder?"and:"you've always been a picky eater"loon


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

oh, and from a former doctor:"Well, at least your IBS will go away in 8 years when you turn 50. We don't know why but it magacially disappears when you turn 50."Huh?loon


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

oh, and from a former doctor:"Well, at least your IBS will go away in 8 years when you turn 50. We don't know why but it magacially disappears when you turn 50."Huh?loon


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

jenny, you're right, try making jokes about their health problems and see how they react. i bet they'd feel different if the shoe was on the other foot!!







loon, the picky eater line gets me too!! nothing like somebody laying a guilt trip on to trigger that IBS!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

jenny, you're right, try making jokes about their health problems and see how they react. i bet they'd feel different if the shoe was on the other foot!!







loon, the picky eater line gets me too!! nothing like somebody laying a guilt trip on to trigger that IBS!!


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Oh, and another one from the step monster:Jean, you are just sickly...!"She can get me that one from 5000 miles away (my parents live on the mainland)loon


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Oh, and another one from the step monster:Jean, you are just sickly...!"She can get me that one from 5000 miles away (my parents live on the mainland)loon


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

You must have sin in your life.How about that one?







Jennnifer


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

You must have sin in your life.How about that one?







Jennnifer


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Jennifer -That's the best so far!loon


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Jennifer -That's the best so far!loon


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

A coworker accused me of going to the bathroom to do COCAINE because I always take a little bag with me.Well I dumped the contents on the bag right on her desk and I made her pick it all up: Preparation H, Tucks Butt pads, Immodium, Glycerine Suppositories and a Depend.Needless to say that was the end of that!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

A coworker accused me of going to the bathroom to do COCAINE because I always take a little bag with me.Well I dumped the contents on the bag right on her desk and I made her pick it all up: Preparation H, Tucks Butt pads, Immodium, Glycerine Suppositories and a Depend.Needless to say that was the end of that!!


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

This thread is really good by the way! The things I *love* people saying to me..."Well how long will you be sick for?""Well being sick a few times doesn't bother me."and my all-time favourite..."You'll feel better after something to eat."Unreal.;o)


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

This thread is really good by the way! The things I *love* people saying to me..."Well how long will you be sick for?""Well being sick a few times doesn't bother me."and my all-time favourite..."You'll feel better after something to eat."Unreal.;o)


----------



## nearstorm (Mar 1, 2002)

i have had ibs my whole life but diognosted a few years ago. when i would go visit my mother she would always make the same thing for supper. roast and carrots and potatoes with onions. i would always get a sandwich somewhere, she would always saywhy are you eating that? , what you thing your special? she knew that her roast made me sick but made it anyway EVERY time i came to see her. no matter how many times ive told her i cant eat it. now that 3 of my girls have been diognosted with ibs also and my son might have it and my other daughter i think she might be getting the point, maybe. then again ......... sigh i was suprized after almost 14 years of marriage that i had to tell my hubby yet again what goes on with ibs, after telling him for the umpteenth time how things work and dont work with ibs i tink hes finaly starting to listen. i think tho the hardest thing has been to try and find something for my 2 year old. shes always C. i have taken her to the dr. 5 times now and all he does is say change her diet. why is that alwyas hte magic thing to do ? it hardly ever works. she has to take milk of magnisia to get things moving again , half an adult dose for 5 days straight! i have finaly turned to my pharmasist to ses if here was something for her to use. her last xray showed she has over 2 feet of hard stool inside her , this was after i had given her milk of magnisia to get her going. shes 2 years old for goodness sake! she ended up with high fevers and a kidney infection from being constipated so bad. she is on a state medical card and i cant take her to anyone else but her dr she has now. hes a great dr but when it comes to this he knows nothing at all. sigh i now have a baby that is constantly complaining about her tummy hurting and actualy asking for her funny milk so she will feel better again. sorry so long guess i realy needed to vent .


----------



## nearstorm (Mar 1, 2002)

i have had ibs my whole life but diognosted a few years ago. when i would go visit my mother she would always make the same thing for supper. roast and carrots and potatoes with onions. i would always get a sandwich somewhere, she would always saywhy are you eating that? , what you thing your special? she knew that her roast made me sick but made it anyway EVERY time i came to see her. no matter how many times ive told her i cant eat it. now that 3 of my girls have been diognosted with ibs also and my son might have it and my other daughter i think she might be getting the point, maybe. then again ......... sigh i was suprized after almost 14 years of marriage that i had to tell my hubby yet again what goes on with ibs, after telling him for the umpteenth time how things work and dont work with ibs i tink hes finaly starting to listen. i think tho the hardest thing has been to try and find something for my 2 year old. shes always C. i have taken her to the dr. 5 times now and all he does is say change her diet. why is that alwyas hte magic thing to do ? it hardly ever works. she has to take milk of magnisia to get things moving again , half an adult dose for 5 days straight! i have finaly turned to my pharmasist to ses if here was something for her to use. her last xray showed she has over 2 feet of hard stool inside her , this was after i had given her milk of magnisia to get her going. shes 2 years old for goodness sake! she ended up with high fevers and a kidney infection from being constipated so bad. she is on a state medical card and i cant take her to anyone else but her dr she has now. hes a great dr but when it comes to this he knows nothing at all. sigh i now have a baby that is constantly complaining about her tummy hurting and actualy asking for her funny milk so she will feel better again. sorry so long guess i realy needed to vent .


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Great thread - its made me laugh. My classics are:My 1st Doctor "its just all in your head"My Mother "just eat properly and youll be fine"(ALL I can eat is bland, plain chicken & rice etc ! !)My co-workers " How long are you going to be in the bathroom, youve been ages " ( what should I say - sorry ill poo quicker ! !)


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Great thread - its made me laugh. My classics are:My 1st Doctor "its just all in your head"My Mother "just eat properly and youll be fine"(ALL I can eat is bland, plain chicken & rice etc ! !)My co-workers " How long are you going to be in the bathroom, youve been ages " ( what should I say - sorry ill poo quicker ! !)


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

What a great thread!!!!!







I loved the quote "how long will you be sick for???"(as if we can predict)how about"but you were just FINE when I talked to you this morning!"(spoken almost tearfully,by my mother)as if I can control exactly when my symptoms are going to happen!)


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

What a great thread!!!!!







I loved the quote "how long will you be sick for???"(as if we can predict)how about"but you were just FINE when I talked to you this morning!"(spoken almost tearfully,by my mother)as if I can control exactly when my symptoms are going to happen!)


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Great thread.........my doctor: Well you will just have to learn to live with it.friends:, Lucky you, you can eat anything you want and still be skinny. I don't like being called skinny ( but I guess it is better than stinky or old fart, which I have been colled often enuf.my husband: is that all you are going to eat ?my mom: it's all in your head.but the worst is just the dirty looks and being shunned.







Glad I found a place where people understand


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Great thread.........my doctor: Well you will just have to learn to live with it.friends:, Lucky you, you can eat anything you want and still be skinny. I don't like being called skinny ( but I guess it is better than stinky or old fart, which I have been colled often enuf.my husband: is that all you are going to eat ?my mom: it's all in your head.but the worst is just the dirty looks and being shunned.







Glad I found a place where people understand


----------



## janeymarie37261 (Dec 15, 2001)

I am so glad I found this site and this forum. My Husband says to me after long time in bathroom- Everything come out alright?I am thinking...Yeah..EVERYTHING!!!!!







My Best Friend when she wants me to go shopping with her 20 Miles from home- It will be O.K. I brought Toilette paper for you.I am thinking....AGHHHH!!!! And when was the last time she







dookied on the side of a road.My Mother- Sweety....why dont you get out of the house more often, go somewhere, do something with yourself, just take a pill first.I am thinking....Hmmmm....







If maybe I slipped her some ex-lax, then she might understand.


----------



## janeymarie37261 (Dec 15, 2001)

I am so glad I found this site and this forum. My Husband says to me after long time in bathroom- Everything come out alright?I am thinking...Yeah..EVERYTHING!!!!!







My Best Friend when she wants me to go shopping with her 20 Miles from home- It will be O.K. I brought Toilette paper for you.I am thinking....AGHHHH!!!! And when was the last time she







dookied on the side of a road.My Mother- Sweety....why dont you get out of the house more often, go somewhere, do something with yourself, just take a pill first.I am thinking....Hmmmm....







If maybe I slipped her some ex-lax, then she might understand.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

I had a new one today:My friend at the university: "Come on, there is nothing dangerous in these burgers. If there was, I would have to run to the bathroom too!"







They are so innocent when they don't get it. Like little children who don't understand serious issues/problems of the world. Well, good for them...


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

I had a new one today:My friend at the university: "Come on, there is nothing dangerous in these burgers. If there was, I would have to run to the bathroom too!"







They are so innocent when they don't get it. Like little children who don't understand serious issues/problems of the world. Well, good for them...


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

This is from my Doc "Everybody has gas" Not 24/7 like I do! or this one "Your not chewing your food properly" this is after I told him it happens whether I eat or not. From co-workers "You're just to lazy to go to the bathroom" I would have to move my desk into the bathroom for the amt of gas I have. Or "They have medicine for that!" Don't they think I have tried practically every type of gas medicine there is OTR & prescription (when a dr will give me a prescription that is!) This stated loudly in the middle of the office "She's just rude" Yes, I'm so rude I enjoy being humiliated everyday. Duh! Say, does anyone know a joke writer who could possibly write us some jokes to help us laugh at ourselves? Believe me I could use some oneliners on my ever increasing down days.


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

This is from my Doc "Everybody has gas" Not 24/7 like I do! or this one "Your not chewing your food properly" this is after I told him it happens whether I eat or not. From co-workers "You're just to lazy to go to the bathroom" I would have to move my desk into the bathroom for the amt of gas I have. Or "They have medicine for that!" Don't they think I have tried practically every type of gas medicine there is OTR & prescription (when a dr will give me a prescription that is!) This stated loudly in the middle of the office "She's just rude" Yes, I'm so rude I enjoy being humiliated everyday. Duh! Say, does anyone know a joke writer who could possibly write us some jokes to help us laugh at ourselves? Believe me I could use some oneliners on my ever increasing down days.


----------



## addie (Feb 28, 2002)

when i feel sick my mom or boyfriend will ask if i ate, if i say no, they say i just need to eat something, if i say yes, they say i shouldn't have eaten that (no matter what it is, even if it is something bland). and of course "it's just stress" whether i am stressed or not, and i try explaining that i'm sick every day, and not stressed every day but they just won't accept it. grrr.


----------



## addie (Feb 28, 2002)

when i feel sick my mom or boyfriend will ask if i ate, if i say no, they say i just need to eat something, if i say yes, they say i shouldn't have eaten that (no matter what it is, even if it is something bland). and of course "it's just stress" whether i am stressed or not, and i try explaining that i'm sick every day, and not stressed every day but they just won't accept it. grrr.


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

Joycein! you had me rollin & holdin my sides with the Ole Fart & Stinky lines. Actually they have several nicknames for me at the job, they don't think I know them. Here are some: Skunky, The Wind (as in wind in your bowels-a chinese saying), Energizer Bunny (it just keeps going & going & going)that's in reference to my farts,and Exxon Express. Wow, what do you know, I'm actually laughing at myself. I gotta start writing out things that are said to me. It looks funny in writing, it hurts when I hear it. This post is great! Oh and I think we all have heard the "you're going to have to learn to live with it line" from those harbingers of hope







..the Doctors!


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

Joycein! you had me rollin & holdin my sides with the Ole Fart & Stinky lines. Actually they have several nicknames for me at the job, they don't think I know them. Here are some: Skunky, The Wind (as in wind in your bowels-a chinese saying), Energizer Bunny (it just keeps going & going & going)that's in reference to my farts,and Exxon Express. Wow, what do you know, I'm actually laughing at myself. I gotta start writing out things that are said to me. It looks funny in writing, it hurts when I hear it. This post is great! Oh and I think we all have heard the "you're going to have to learn to live with it line" from those harbingers of hope







..the Doctors!


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

My husband has come a long way in his understanding of this disorder but recently he came up with two beauties:1. After letting go of some huge gas in bed, he says, VERY SLOWLY and SERIOUSLY, "That wasn't very ladylike, Michele."2. After sh----ng my pants twice in one day while we were both at home. "Well I guess that's something you really couldn't fake." (Made me wonder what he's thought in the past.)3. Or "just eat your meal and don't think about how it's going to affect you and it won't be a problem." UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

My husband has come a long way in his understanding of this disorder but recently he came up with two beauties:1. After letting go of some huge gas in bed, he says, VERY SLOWLY and SERIOUSLY, "That wasn't very ladylike, Michele."2. After sh----ng my pants twice in one day while we were both at home. "Well I guess that's something you really couldn't fake." (Made me wonder what he's thought in the past.)3. Or "just eat your meal and don't think about how it's going to affect you and it won't be a problem." UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Zig, did you just want to slap that boss of yours?I can't believe he said that.I get the "just eat some more fiber" from my sister who means well but hasn't a clue. An old friend who knows I have IBS said to me recently-you still have that? She once told me that her daughter who is 11 was complaining of alot of gas, cramping and diarhea especially after eating foods like burgers and fries etc over a sort of long period of time and I said gee I hope she doesn't have what I have and she said, what do you have? Some people just don't or can't understand what we go thru unless they have it themselves.It is frustrating.


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Zig, did you just want to slap that boss of yours?I can't believe he said that.I get the "just eat some more fiber" from my sister who means well but hasn't a clue. An old friend who knows I have IBS said to me recently-you still have that? She once told me that her daughter who is 11 was complaining of alot of gas, cramping and diarhea especially after eating foods like burgers and fries etc over a sort of long period of time and I said gee I hope she doesn't have what I have and she said, what do you have? Some people just don't or can't understand what we go thru unless they have it themselves.It is frustrating.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

My doctor's recent quote *"Now that you're in your thirties your IBS will more than likely disappear".*


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

My doctor's recent quote *"Now that you're in your thirties your IBS will more than likely disappear".*


----------



## Andy24 (Mar 15, 2002)

First Response from 90% of the people I try to explain it to: " STRESS!!! You're young, you don't know what stress is!" ...and then these people go out of there way to make their problems sound worse... They say "OH, I had the worst heartburn last night"... Then I say "well, why don't you try having the runs for 8 years"


----------



## Andy24 (Mar 15, 2002)

First Response from 90% of the people I try to explain it to: " STRESS!!! You're young, you don't know what stress is!" ...and then these people go out of there way to make their problems sound worse... They say "OH, I had the worst heartburn last night"... Then I say "well, why don't you try having the runs for 8 years"


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2002)

One time when I could no longer hold it in and the gas just hadda find a way out....... one of my male co-workers walked past my desk and said..."Evie....... did ya hurt yourself??????"


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2002)

One time when I could no longer hold it in and the gas just hadda find a way out....... one of my male co-workers walked past my desk and said..."Evie....... did ya hurt yourself??????"


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

What ticks me off is when I come to work late(which is most of the time) and my co-workers say"well good afternoon". Yes they do know about my IBS but don't understand as most people don't. Or my boyfriend telling everyone that I can't get up in time to go on the boat when he knows the real reason.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

What ticks me off is when I come to work late(which is most of the time) and my co-workers say"well good afternoon". Yes they do know about my IBS but don't understand as most people don't. Or my boyfriend telling everyone that I can't get up in time to go on the boat when he knows the real reason.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

andy24, yeah that one gets me too!! or some people will look at me and say, i wish i was young again - it would be nice to be so full of energy, feel good, have less aches and pains, and be able to run on empty if i was tired. (i'm 23) today, when i heard that said, i simply replied, "yeah! i'd love to be able to do that too!!"







you're all right, people do not understand unless it happens to them. ~mrs. mason







PS - my best girlfriend (a fellow ibs sufferer) just got engaged!!!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

andy24, yeah that one gets me too!! or some people will look at me and say, i wish i was young again - it would be nice to be so full of energy, feel good, have less aches and pains, and be able to run on empty if i was tired. (i'm 23) today, when i heard that said, i simply replied, "yeah! i'd love to be able to do that too!!"







you're all right, people do not understand unless it happens to them. ~mrs. mason







PS - my best girlfriend (a fellow ibs sufferer) just got engaged!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

The "stress" answer pis*es me off too.Mrsmason,I had a similar experience. I was working at 'Chapters' bookstore and some old lady (75+) was looking for some books on nutrition. She said: "Oh, I wish I were your age. It's so great when you're young and healthy!" At that moment I was trying to hold my gas, my stomach was cramping, bloating, I had a feeling of an incomplete evacuation (sorry!), some mild pain in the back, and sore throat (I don't know why I have sore throat and feel tired all the time). Anyway, all I was thinking when she told me that, was that I would be happy to even be alive at her age, let alone walk and talk.Can't imagine what's going to happen with my IBS in the future. Cannot perceive that I'll have it 'till I die, but, also, cannot even perceive how it would feel without it...


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

The "stress" answer pis*es me off too.Mrsmason,I had a similar experience. I was working at 'Chapters' bookstore and some old lady (75+) was looking for some books on nutrition. She said: "Oh, I wish I were your age. It's so great when you're young and healthy!" At that moment I was trying to hold my gas, my stomach was cramping, bloating, I had a feeling of an incomplete evacuation (sorry!), some mild pain in the back, and sore throat (I don't know why I have sore throat and feel tired all the time). Anyway, all I was thinking when she told me that, was that I would be happy to even be alive at her age, let alone walk and talk.Can't imagine what's going to happen with my IBS in the future. Cannot perceive that I'll have it 'till I die, but, also, cannot even perceive how it would feel without it...


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

The best from my first Gastroenterologist after knowing that I was divorced:- "What you need is a man"







yes, that was my problem, today I have a man and my IBS still goes oneAnother one from the same subject:-" you will have to live with that"What my friends and family don't say but I read in their minds:- "you're an hypocondriac"







Teresa


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

The best from my first Gastroenterologist after knowing that I was divorced:- "What you need is a man"







yes, that was my problem, today I have a man and my IBS still goes oneAnother one from the same subject:-" you will have to live with that"What my friends and family don't say but I read in their minds:- "you're an hypocondriac"







Teresa


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS ABOUT HEALTH CAREQ: What does HMO stand For?A:This is actually a variation of the phrase, "Hey, Moe!" It's roots go back to a concept pioneered by Dr. Moe Howard, who discovered that a patient could be made to forget about the pain in his foot if he were poked hard enough in the eyes. Modern practice replaces the physical finger poke with hi-tech equivalents such as voice mail and referral slips, but the results remain the same. Q: Do all diagnostic procedures require pre-certification?A: No. Only those you need. Q: I just joined a new HMO. How difficult will it be to choose the doctor I want?A: Just slightly more difficult than choosing your parents. Your insurer will provide you with a book listing all the doctors who were participating in the plan at the time the information was gathered. These doctors basically fall into two categories: those who are no longer accepting new patients, and those who will see you but are no longer a part of the plan. But don't worry--the remaining doctor, who is still in the plan and is still accepting new patients, has an office just a half day's drive away. Q: What are pre-existing conditions?A: This is a phrase used by the grammatically challenged when they want to talk about existing conditions. Unfortunately, we appear to be pre-stuck with it. Q: Can I get coverage for my pre-existing conditions?A: Certainly, as long as the don't require any treatment.  Q: What happens if I want to try alternative forms of treatment?A: You'll need to find alternative forms of payment. Q: My pharmacy plan only covers generic drugs, but I need the name brand. I tried the generic medication, but it gave me a stomach ache. What should I do?A: Poke yourself in the eye. Q: What should I do if I get sick while traveling?A: Try sitting in another part of the bus. Or, preferably, wait until you get home and then get sick. Q: Will health care be any different in the next century?A: No, but if you call right now, you might get an appointment by then.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS ABOUT HEALTH CAREQ: What does HMO stand For?A:This is actually a variation of the phrase, "Hey, Moe!" It's roots go back to a concept pioneered by Dr. Moe Howard, who discovered that a patient could be made to forget about the pain in his foot if he were poked hard enough in the eyes. Modern practice replaces the physical finger poke with hi-tech equivalents such as voice mail and referral slips, but the results remain the same. Q: Do all diagnostic procedures require pre-certification?A: No. Only those you need. Q: I just joined a new HMO. How difficult will it be to choose the doctor I want?A: Just slightly more difficult than choosing your parents. Your insurer will provide you with a book listing all the doctors who were participating in the plan at the time the information was gathered. These doctors basically fall into two categories: those who are no longer accepting new patients, and those who will see you but are no longer a part of the plan. But don't worry--the remaining doctor, who is still in the plan and is still accepting new patients, has an office just a half day's drive away. Q: What are pre-existing conditions?A: This is a phrase used by the grammatically challenged when they want to talk about existing conditions. Unfortunately, we appear to be pre-stuck with it. Q: Can I get coverage for my pre-existing conditions?A: Certainly, as long as the don't require any treatment. Q: What happens if I want to try alternative forms of treatment?A: You'll need to find alternative forms of payment. Q: My pharmacy plan only covers generic drugs, but I need the name brand. I tried the generic medication, but it gave me a stomach ache. What should I do?A: Poke yourself in the eye. Q: What should I do if I get sick while traveling?A: Try sitting in another part of the bus. Or, preferably, wait until you get home and then get sick. Q: Will health care be any different in the next century?A: No, but if you call right now, you might get an appointment by then.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

donna...ROFLMFAOthat was soooo funny!!!







popeye...it's those kind of people that make it oh so hard to be empathetic and caring towards others!!














here's wishing all a pain-free night's sleep and a low-pain morning when you wake up!!







~mrs. mason







(feelin' good cuz i just had kahlua and ice cream - IBS be darned!!)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

donna...ROFLMFAOthat was soooo funny!!!







popeye...it's those kind of people that make it oh so hard to be empathetic and caring towards others!!














here's wishing all a pain-free night's sleep and a low-pain morning when you wake up!!







~mrs. mason







(feelin' good cuz i just had kahlua and ice cream - IBS be darned!!)


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

hehe I can really emphasise with all your posts. My own personal favourite is what my mother said to me once`Its only because you eat standing up` lol


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

hehe I can really emphasise with all your posts. My own personal favourite is what my mother said to me once`Its only because you eat standing up` lol


----------



## My Name is Melinda (Mar 30, 2002)

One of the most hurtful things said to me (by my boyfriend, in front of his parents who wanted to take us out to a nice restaurant):"Why should I take her there, she won't be able to finish what she gets anyway!"And then proceeded to take me to Burger King where he ate his food and half of mine, and what half I did eat, I was sick for a week because of it. Whereas had we gone where his parents suggested, I could have had ungreasy food and probably would have been fine, and possibly even finished it! But it embarrassed me, so I just kept my mouth shut.







Here is another thing I hate hearing... being accused of being anorexic or bulimic because you have to get up in the middle of the meal to go to the bathroom, and you are sick so much that you have lost alot of weight and people tell you that you need to eat something.Another thing I hate is people telling me they wished they had what I have so they could lose weight like I do.Before I was diagnosed with IBS, I was sick all the time and didn't know why. I had to miss a lot of school because of it. When I would go to the doctor and he couldn't make a diagnosis, my teachers thought I was faking it. I would try to go to any of my classes that I could, but then I would have teachers coming up to me saying, "well how come you missed my class but went to such-and-so class?" I was living in the dorms at the time and spent a lot of time in bed sick and had the dorm mother coming and telling me I would feel better if I would just go sit outside, just go do something, so I would drag myself out to spend a few minutes appeasing her, and then either the teachers would see me out or they would go to her and ask about me and she would say, "Well she's fine, well I seen her out on the lawn/in the cafeteria earlier". So then they think I'm not really sick, and I get dropped.







My most hated thing is people saying "it's all in your head", or "it's depression/nerves/stress" or "if you would just [fill in the blank] you wouldn't have that problem".And what I really hate is that everytime I go to the doctor for anything anymore, everything is "just IBS". Read: "it's all in your head". *Why can't people take IBS seriously? *We are not lazy, we are not doing this for attention, we are not faking it, we are not anorexic, and most of all *WE ARE NOT CRAZY! *(although you people who say those hurtful things are starting to make us that way!) *Melinda*


----------



## My Name is Melinda (Mar 30, 2002)

One of the most hurtful things said to me (by my boyfriend, in front of his parents who wanted to take us out to a nice restaurant):"Why should I take her there, she won't be able to finish what she gets anyway!"And then proceeded to take me to Burger King where he ate his food and half of mine, and what half I did eat, I was sick for a week because of it. Whereas had we gone where his parents suggested, I could have had ungreasy food and probably would have been fine, and possibly even finished it! But it embarrassed me, so I just kept my mouth shut.







Here is another thing I hate hearing... being accused of being anorexic or bulimic because you have to get up in the middle of the meal to go to the bathroom, and you are sick so much that you have lost alot of weight and people tell you that you need to eat something.Another thing I hate is people telling me they wished they had what I have so they could lose weight like I do.Before I was diagnosed with IBS, I was sick all the time and didn't know why. I had to miss a lot of school because of it. When I would go to the doctor and he couldn't make a diagnosis, my teachers thought I was faking it. I would try to go to any of my classes that I could, but then I would have teachers coming up to me saying, "well how come you missed my class but went to such-and-so class?" I was living in the dorms at the time and spent a lot of time in bed sick and had the dorm mother coming and telling me I would feel better if I would just go sit outside, just go do something, so I would drag myself out to spend a few minutes appeasing her, and then either the teachers would see me out or they would go to her and ask about me and she would say, "Well she's fine, well I seen her out on the lawn/in the cafeteria earlier". So then they think I'm not really sick, and I get dropped.







My most hated thing is people saying "it's all in your head", or "it's depression/nerves/stress" or "if you would just [fill in the blank] you wouldn't have that problem".And what I really hate is that everytime I go to the doctor for anything anymore, everything is "just IBS". Read: "it's all in your head". *Why can't people take IBS seriously? *We are not lazy, we are not doing this for attention, we are not faking it, we are not anorexic, and most of all *WE ARE NOT CRAZY! *(although you people who say those hurtful things are starting to make us that way!) *Melinda*


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Popeye,


> quote:I don't know why I have sore throat and feel tired all the time


These are symptoms of allergy/food intolerance. I highly recommend Dr. Jonathan Brostoff's book "Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: A Complete Guide To Their Identification and Treatment". It's written for lay people and explains everything about food allergies/intolerance. Also watch for posts on the latest research by Mike NoLomotil.If you don't already avoid dairy, try avoiding it for 2 weeks and see what happens. It's a common cause of bloating.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Popeye,


> quote:I don't know why I have sore throat and feel tired all the time


These are symptoms of allergy/food intolerance. I highly recommend Dr. Jonathan Brostoff's book "Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: A Complete Guide To Their Identification and Treatment". It's written for lay people and explains everything about food allergies/intolerance. Also watch for posts on the latest research by Mike NoLomotil.If you don't already avoid dairy, try avoiding it for 2 weeks and see what happens. It's a common cause of bloating.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Julia,thanks a lot. I had no idea that sore throat and bloating could be caused by food allergies/intolerances.







Presently I am using Mike's CDs (hypnotherapy) for my IBS, but am not seeing big changes...


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Julia,thanks a lot. I had no idea that sore throat and bloating could be caused by food allergies/intolerances.







Presently I am using Mike's CDs (hypnotherapy) for my IBS, but am not seeing big changes...


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

I love reading something that makes me laugh!!!Here are a few morefrom my doctor): "You have no idea how difficult things like this are for ME, as a doctor, because I am unable to help you."(from relatives): "Why don't you just have another baby, as long as you're stuck at home all the time anyway?"(from a specialist in Switzerland): "Thank you for your input. This will give me something very interesting to talk about at my next conference on diarrhea."(from my mother-in-law): "I don't see why you have to TELL everyone where you're going, when you run off to the bathroom. After all, I had chronic acute diarrhea for over twenty years without telling a soul."(from relatives): "That's what you get for being a vegetarian. If you would just eat red meat, you would get nice and constipated again."(from friends, who served me diet soda, even though I had requested regular soda, since the artificial sweetener gives me diarrhea): "Oh, but we thought you would prefer a healthier alternative!"







Just writing these things out makes me laugh out loud... except the comment from my mother-in-law, which, for her sake, I still find heart-breaking.


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

I love reading something that makes me laugh!!!Here are a few morefrom my doctor): "You have no idea how difficult things like this are for ME, as a doctor, because I am unable to help you."(from relatives): "Why don't you just have another baby, as long as you're stuck at home all the time anyway?"(from a specialist in Switzerland): "Thank you for your input. This will give me something very interesting to talk about at my next conference on diarrhea."(from my mother-in-law): "I don't see why you have to TELL everyone where you're going, when you run off to the bathroom. After all, I had chronic acute diarrhea for over twenty years without telling a soul."(from relatives): "That's what you get for being a vegetarian. If you would just eat red meat, you would get nice and constipated again."(from friends, who served me diet soda, even though I had requested regular soda, since the artificial sweetener gives me diarrhea): "Oh, but we thought you would prefer a healthier alternative!"







Just writing these things out makes me laugh out loud... except the comment from my mother-in-law, which, for her sake, I still find heart-breaking.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Great thread, Thanks for the



































Puffy , I know people have called me many things in the last 40 years. Like they think I like smelling bad all the time. The other day we were somewhere and the guy says, just a minute I think my sewer line sprung a leak in the basement.What can you do but just sit there and think, I wish this evil thing on you for just 1 year.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Great thread, Thanks for the



































Puffy , I know people have called me many things in the last 40 years. Like they think I like smelling bad all the time. The other day we were somewhere and the guy says, just a minute I think my sewer line sprung a leak in the basement.What can you do but just sit there and think, I wish this evil thing on you for just 1 year.


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

From an ex-GI:"You have bathroom anxiety."???????


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

From an ex-GI:"You have bathroom anxiety."???????


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ROFLMAO!!!!"B.A. Syndrome: IS IBS JUST POTTY TRAINING GONE AWRY?"Gut, Jan 2003


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ROFLMAO!!!!"B.A. Syndrome: IS IBS JUST POTTY TRAINING GONE AWRY?"Gut, Jan 2003


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

Luv it, Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

Luv it, Mike


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Quotes from non-sufferersAll the things that those without IBS say to their suffering friends... My Mum (about once every few weeks) : 'So how long does this last then?'Me: 'The Doctor said you can have good and bad years - so he pretty much thinks you have it for life.' Mum: 'Are you sure?' Bless her cotton socks!My housemate: 'Gosh. So you take six tablets a day. I never knew.(Why would he? It's not something you shout about!)My best friends: 'Sick again? Never mind. Come round and have a cup of hot water!'(Can't drink tea!) Non-sufferer: 'Oooh, I had that last weekend.' Non-sufferer: 'You're just going to have to snap out of it.' How about "You can hold it until we can make it to a bathroom!" Yeah right! From a non-sufferer: "Gosh, if I ever messed my pants, I'd just die."Non-sufferer: "It's all in your head.""Just don't eat till we get home and you'll be fine!" Yeah right! Daddy: "Go to the bathroom before we leave the house, so we do not have to stop on the way." (What makes him think it is my choice to stop?)Here are some quotes that I have heard as I too have suffered from IBS for many years:My husband's friend and our ex-roommate: "It's all in your head."My father: "It's mind over matter".Co-workers: "There is no such thing, you're just trying to get attention."These really hurt and anger me. I can find other ways to get attention rather than from IBS!"You're not going *again* are you? We'll never get out to the shops at this rate...!" Non-sufferers: "I know the cure for that drink Buttermilk three times a day." " I know how to cure that, drink lemon juice first thing in the morning." " I know how to cure that, GNC has this new powder that you take."My old doctor: "You have a problem with food; you feel ok if you don't eat, so don't eat."With advice like this I feel like staying in bed. Non-sufferer: "Just don't think about it and it will go away." "There is nothing physically wrong with you. You only have symptoms. This is a psychosomatic problem. It's all in your mind. Your mind controls your body. You must learnt to re-train your bowel. " (The doctor did not say how!)Treatment offered: - Kaolin & Morphine, except that I was prevented from taking the Morphine when at work, and for 24 hours before work. From a doctor at the hospital: "You come here a lot. Do you like coming to the hospital?"Mom: "Take a multi-vitamin. You won't get better without your vitamins!" Now this is really sad....because this is my insensitive lover's comment to me the last time I had a bout with IBS....and was finally feeling better after eight weeks:"Please tell me the next time you get this IBS thing"....and I asked "why?"....and he said, "because I don't want to be around!"...well...it's now been just a few months later...and I've got it again! Me (at a party): I don't think I can eat that, thank you! 'Friend': "Party pooper!"Me to my working colleague: "I was diagnosed with IBS."Him: "I knew that you were full of s**t! Hahaha!!!"


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Quotes from non-sufferersAll the things that those without IBS say to their suffering friends... My Mum (about once every few weeks) : 'So how long does this last then?'Me: 'The Doctor said you can have good and bad years - so he pretty much thinks you have it for life.' Mum: 'Are you sure?' Bless her cotton socks!My housemate: 'Gosh. So you take six tablets a day. I never knew.(Why would he? It's not something you shout about!)My best friends: 'Sick again? Never mind. Come round and have a cup of hot water!'(Can't drink tea!) Non-sufferer: 'Oooh, I had that last weekend.' Non-sufferer: 'You're just going to have to snap out of it.' How about "You can hold it until we can make it to a bathroom!" Yeah right! From a non-sufferer: "Gosh, if I ever messed my pants, I'd just die."Non-sufferer: "It's all in your head.""Just don't eat till we get home and you'll be fine!" Yeah right! Daddy: "Go to the bathroom before we leave the house, so we do not have to stop on the way." (What makes him think it is my choice to stop?)Here are some quotes that I have heard as I too have suffered from IBS for many years:My husband's friend and our ex-roommate: "It's all in your head."My father: "It's mind over matter".Co-workers: "There is no such thing, you're just trying to get attention."These really hurt and anger me. I can find other ways to get attention rather than from IBS!"You're not going *again* are you? We'll never get out to the shops at this rate...!" Non-sufferers: "I know the cure for that drink Buttermilk three times a day." " I know how to cure that, drink lemon juice first thing in the morning." " I know how to cure that, GNC has this new powder that you take."My old doctor: "You have a problem with food; you feel ok if you don't eat, so don't eat."With advice like this I feel like staying in bed. Non-sufferer: "Just don't think about it and it will go away." "There is nothing physically wrong with you. You only have symptoms. This is a psychosomatic problem. It's all in your mind. Your mind controls your body. You must learnt to re-train your bowel. " (The doctor did not say how!)Treatment offered: - Kaolin & Morphine, except that I was prevented from taking the Morphine when at work, and for 24 hours before work. From a doctor at the hospital: "You come here a lot. Do you like coming to the hospital?"Mom: "Take a multi-vitamin. You won't get better without your vitamins!" Now this is really sad....because this is my insensitive lover's comment to me the last time I had a bout with IBS....and was finally feeling better after eight weeks:"Please tell me the next time you get this IBS thing"....and I asked "why?"....and he said, "because I don't want to be around!"...well...it's now been just a few months later...and I've got it again! Me (at a party): I don't think I can eat that, thank you! 'Friend': "Party pooper!"Me to my working colleague: "I was diagnosed with IBS."Him: "I knew that you were full of s**t! Hahaha!!!"


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Here's one from the ER doc, last Friday:I'm *pretty* sure it's *something like* IBS or something similar...but theres nothing we can do for you...WHAT?!?!? What do you mean youre "pretty sure"?! This is a hospital, what do you mean there's nothing you can do?!?!????GGGRRRRRRR!







*takes a deep breath...*ok, I feel better, thanks for this thread, it's great!!







, Marriah


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Here's one from the ER doc, last Friday:I'm *pretty* sure it's *something like* IBS or something similar...but theres nothing we can do for you...WHAT?!?!? What do you mean youre "pretty sure"?! This is a hospital, what do you mean there's nothing you can do?!?!????GGGRRRRRRR!







*takes a deep breath...*ok, I feel better, thanks for this thread, it's great!!







, Marriah


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

We had Easter dinner at our house this year and I was happily eating along because being in my own home I could run up to the john at any time. It was the first time in a very long time that I was able to enjoy eating such a meal without worrying about being stuck in someone elses bathroom. During dinner my neice said her stomach hurt.My sister looked at me and said "I'm sure your aunt(me) has something you can take.She is the queen of stomach-aches".This from someone who can't get out of bed if she has a hangnail.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

We had Easter dinner at our house this year and I was happily eating along because being in my own home I could run up to the john at any time. It was the first time in a very long time that I was able to enjoy eating such a meal without worrying about being stuck in someone elses bathroom. During dinner my neice said her stomach hurt.My sister looked at me and said "I'm sure your aunt(me) has something you can take.She is the queen of stomach-aches".This from someone who can't get out of bed if she has a hangnail.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

"Me to my working colleague: "I was diagnosed with IBS."Him: "I knew that you were full of s**t! Hahaha!!!"that made me laugh so hard!!my dad once argued with me for an hour about why i should just eat a tiny bite of his girlfriend's dairy-filled desert because 'a tiny bite won't hurt you!'this coming from a man who has seen me in the hospital twice because my symptoms got so bad.. both times brought on by dairy ingestion.*sigh* will they ever learn?


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

"Me to my working colleague: "I was diagnosed with IBS."Him: "I knew that you were full of s**t! Hahaha!!!"that made me laugh so hard!!my dad once argued with me for an hour about why i should just eat a tiny bite of his girlfriend's dairy-filled desert because 'a tiny bite won't hurt you!'this coming from a man who has seen me in the hospital twice because my symptoms got so bad.. both times brought on by dairy ingestion.*sigh* will they ever learn?


----------



## My Name is Melinda (Mar 30, 2002)

Donna--I really hate that "If you'd just take vitamins" line! My mom and others in my family tell me that all the time...They don't realize it's not going to do me any good anyway because I just poop the whole thing out! I don't know what it is about vitamins, because I don't usually do it with other meds, but vitamins always seem to come out whole.I hate it that some people always assume it's your fault that you have IBS or are having an attack. Or "You would be fine if you would just..." but if you do that and it makes you sick then it's "Well if you hadn't have [blank] you would be fine!".Ugh!


----------



## My Name is Melinda (Mar 30, 2002)

Donna--I really hate that "If you'd just take vitamins" line! My mom and others in my family tell me that all the time...They don't realize it's not going to do me any good anyway because I just poop the whole thing out! I don't know what it is about vitamins, because I don't usually do it with other meds, but vitamins always seem to come out whole.I hate it that some people always assume it's your fault that you have IBS or are having an attack. Or "You would be fine if you would just..." but if you do that and it makes you sick then it's "Well if you hadn't have [blank] you would be fine!".Ugh!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

alright gang, i got another one! just happened today and i am still fuming and on the verge of tears - so forgive me if i ramble...today i had a moment of stupidity. i actually thought that it would prove helpful to tell my mom how i feel. i was mentioning how some people make really insensitive comments, and was about to say "especially the people who should know better" BUT i edited myself and said "oh, nevermind" instead. then my mom says "yeah yeah, i know i make them too. you know, maybe you are just too sensitive and get offended too easily." omg i almost exploded. i said "you don't know anything about how sensitive or not sensitive i am so don't worry about it." and she says "oh i'm not worrying about it. not at all." gee, thanks ma.so i guess she really came up with a revelation there. if all of us weren't so SENSITIVE we wouldn't even need this thread in the first place. can you imagine if someone said that to a cancer patient receiving chemotherapy? or to an asthmatic having an asthma attack? "oh don't worry about that (tumor, or lack of oxygen entering your body) you're just too sensitive." why, we don't even need medical school with that type of wisdom wandering around out there. good thing i had already taken immodium, looks like i better take another dose!



































~mrs. mason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

alright gang, i got another one! just happened today and i am still fuming and on the verge of tears - so forgive me if i ramble...today i had a moment of stupidity. i actually thought that it would prove helpful to tell my mom how i feel. i was mentioning how some people make really insensitive comments, and was about to say "especially the people who should know better" BUT i edited myself and said "oh, nevermind" instead. then my mom says "yeah yeah, i know i make them too. you know, maybe you are just too sensitive and get offended too easily." omg i almost exploded. i said "you don't know anything about how sensitive or not sensitive i am so don't worry about it." and she says "oh i'm not worrying about it. not at all." gee, thanks ma.so i guess she really came up with a revelation there. if all of us weren't so SENSITIVE we wouldn't even need this thread in the first place. can you imagine if someone said that to a cancer patient receiving chemotherapy? or to an asthmatic having an asthma attack? "oh don't worry about that (tumor, or lack of oxygen entering your body) you're just too sensitive." why, we don't even need medical school with that type of wisdom wandering around out there. good thing i had already taken immodium, looks like i better take another dose!



































~mrs. mason


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

Dear Mrs. Mason,I sympathize with this level of insensitivity to other people's sensitivity. Actually, I did indeed once have a doctor make an idiotic remark comparable to those that you suggested:I had developed some strange-looking growths on my leg. Knowing that this could be one of the major warning signals of cancer, I mentioned it to my gynocologist, whom I just happened to be seeing for a routine yearly check-up. He examined the growths, and said, "Oh, don't worry. That's just something that women get."WHAT??? But this man was supposed to be a gynocologist!!! Would this also be his response to pregnancy? to endomitriosis? to hot flashes and other symptoms of menopause? to PMS? to cancer of the uterus or the breasts or the ovaries? -- "Oh, don't worry. that's just something that women get."The logical conclusion that follows from his statement is that we should worry about only those things that men can get, too. Unfortunately, there are many people and institutions in this world that would agree. But coming from a gynocologist, the absurdity of the statement was most alarming. Has he committed his career to taking care of only things that are not worth worrying about? How pathetic!Needless to say, this particular doctor is no longer my gynocologist.


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

Dear Mrs. Mason,I sympathize with this level of insensitivity to other people's sensitivity. Actually, I did indeed once have a doctor make an idiotic remark comparable to those that you suggested:I had developed some strange-looking growths on my leg. Knowing that this could be one of the major warning signals of cancer, I mentioned it to my gynocologist, whom I just happened to be seeing for a routine yearly check-up. He examined the growths, and said, "Oh, don't worry. That's just something that women get."WHAT??? But this man was supposed to be a gynocologist!!! Would this also be his response to pregnancy? to endomitriosis? to hot flashes and other symptoms of menopause? to PMS? to cancer of the uterus or the breasts or the ovaries? -- "Oh, don't worry. that's just something that women get."The logical conclusion that follows from his statement is that we should worry about only those things that men can get, too. Unfortunately, there are many people and institutions in this world that would agree. But coming from a gynocologist, the absurdity of the statement was most alarming. Has he committed his career to taking care of only things that are not worth worrying about? How pathetic!Needless to say, this particular doctor is no longer my gynocologist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2002)

Hey.... I thought this was a place to post famous non-IBS'ers lines??? Somehow we got off the track here just a tad, doncha think? And I'm not just farting around here either


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2002)

Hey.... I thought this was a place to post famous non-IBS'ers lines??? Somehow we got off the track here just a tad, doncha think? And I'm not just farting around here either


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Artspirit, Here is one place where it is OK to fart around







cause we are commuting long distance.Who's farting around is a comment I hear a lot.........







Have one more, One day I had an message on my answering machine, when I picked it up it was a long drawn out fart sound. I had just gotten home from town.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Artspirit, Here is one place where it is OK to fart around







cause we are commuting long distance.Who's farting around is a comment I hear a lot.........







Have one more, One day I had an message on my answering machine, when I picked it up it was a long drawn out fart sound. I had just gotten home from town.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh Geeze!! That's a keeper !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh Geeze!! That's a keeper !!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

I have a new one.I talked to my ex-girlfriend, whom I miss very much (one of the main reasons why we aren't together is my crankiness due to my IBS). We were talking about 'us', and, then, she said:"I think I need somebody who is more adventurous...somebody who's willing to go on a road trip,... somebody who's more spontaneous."That was such a blow. I would like to see her be more adventurous with a condition like this. Is that insensitive, or is it me? As if I like to be the way I am now.You wouldn't say to a person who has diabetes: "I need to be with somebody with whom I can eat sugar all day."Sometimes I am glad that she is an-ex, but I do miss her a lot....


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

I have a new one.I talked to my ex-girlfriend, whom I miss very much (one of the main reasons why we aren't together is my crankiness due to my IBS). We were talking about 'us', and, then, she said:"I think I need somebody who is more adventurous...somebody who's willing to go on a road trip,... somebody who's more spontaneous."That was such a blow. I would like to see her be more adventurous with a condition like this. Is that insensitive, or is it me? As if I like to be the way I am now.You wouldn't say to a person who has diabetes: "I need to be with somebody with whom I can eat sugar all day."Sometimes I am glad that she is an-ex, but I do miss her a lot....


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

ROFLMAO- "That wasn't very lady like Michele. I was laughing so hard at this one! LOL


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

ROFLMAO- "That wasn't very lady like Michele. I was laughing so hard at this one! LOL


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

My mum said to me last week:"dont worry about your holiday YET......." (the one THEY booked for me without asking if I could manmage it !!!!)".......youll be better by then....." (yeah OK Mum, ive had this D EVERY day for a year, but it will magically disappear by July !!!!)".........and dont panic..." (about the 2 1/2 hour transfer on a coach with NO toilets!!!)"........panicking will just make you worse"and FINALLY...."If you dont think about it you will be fine !"(OH MUM!!!!! WHY dont you understand??? i dont only Poo when i 'think' about it! I get 30 seconds to find a loo! what will I do on a full coach with no facilities??! Sit and Poo myself I guess!.WHY wont people listen and understand how I feel!!


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

My mum said to me last week:"dont worry about your holiday YET......." (the one THEY booked for me without asking if I could manmage it !!!!)".......youll be better by then....." (yeah OK Mum, ive had this D EVERY day for a year, but it will magically disappear by July !!!!)".........and dont panic..." (about the 2 1/2 hour transfer on a coach with NO toilets!!!)"........panicking will just make you worse"and FINALLY...."If you dont think about it you will be fine !"(OH MUM!!!!! WHY dont you understand??? i dont only Poo when i 'think' about it! I get 30 seconds to find a loo! what will I do on a full coach with no facilities??! Sit and Poo myself I guess!.WHY wont people listen and understand how I feel!!


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

My mum said to me last week:"dont worry about your holiday YET......." (the one THEY booked for me without asking if I could manmage it !!!!)".......youll be better by then....." (yeah OK Mum, ive had this D EVERY day for a year, but it will magically disappear by July !!!!)".........and dont panic..." (about the 2 1/2 hour transfer on a coach with NO toilets!!!)"........panicking will just make you worse"and FINALLY...."If you dont think about it you will be fine !"(OH MUM!!!!! WHY dont you understand??? i dont only Poo when i 'think' about it! I get 30 seconds to find a loo! what will I do on a full coach with no facilities??! Sit and Poo myself I guess!.


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

My mum said to me last week:"dont worry about your holiday YET......." (the one THEY booked for me without asking if I could manmage it !!!!)".......youll be better by then....." (yeah OK Mum, ive had this D EVERY day for a year, but it will magically disappear by July !!!!)".........and dont panic..." (about the 2 1/2 hour transfer on a coach with NO toilets!!!)"........panicking will just make you worse"and FINALLY...."If you dont think about it you will be fine !"(OH MUM!!!!! WHY dont you understand??? i dont only Poo when i 'think' about it! I get 30 seconds to find a loo! what will I do on a full coach with no facilities??! Sit and Poo myself I guess!.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

You wouldn't say to a person who has diabetes: "I need to be with somebody with whom I can eat sugar all day."no you wouldn't popeye. and if you did, there would be a line of people (diabetics, AND non-diabetics) that would say "hey, you can't say that!!" that is one reason i get so aggravated by people that say, "wow, you're so skinny. it sure must be nice." you wouldn't say to a chemotherapy patient "boy, it sure must be nice to not have to worry about styling your hair." it's just thoughtless. it shows that people have NOT put themselves in YOUR shoes and tried to see things from your perspective. i know there is a much more compassionate lady out there that will help your IBS as opposed to making it worse.







~mrs. mason







(sorry for the bad love cliche







)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

You wouldn't say to a person who has diabetes: "I need to be with somebody with whom I can eat sugar all day."no you wouldn't popeye. and if you did, there would be a line of people (diabetics, AND non-diabetics) that would say "hey, you can't say that!!" that is one reason i get so aggravated by people that say, "wow, you're so skinny. it sure must be nice." you wouldn't say to a chemotherapy patient "boy, it sure must be nice to not have to worry about styling your hair." it's just thoughtless. it shows that people have NOT put themselves in YOUR shoes and tried to see things from your perspective. i know there is a much more compassionate lady out there that will help your IBS as opposed to making it worse.







~mrs. mason







(sorry for the bad love cliche







)


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Said by any member of the family or visiting friend, etc. : "Well, is it all right for me to use the toilet NOW??"







liz


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Said by any member of the family or visiting friend, etc. : "Well, is it all right for me to use the toilet NOW??"







liz


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Thamks, Mrsmason!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Thamks, Mrsmason!


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

My mother (after I have had D-attacks for 28 !! years): "You mean it's not over yet? What does the dr say? You should just try to relax, take some pills!" Sure, mom.My sons (when I have to go find a toilet as soon as we have arrived in town): "Why didn't you go to the toilet at home?" Unfortunately my bowels don't usually have to move just before I go out, I should know, I usually try for some time!.My friend, who is a gp: "Just take a bit of black berry juice, that should do the trick (black berry is supposed to stop when you have D, white rice and black berry juice is an old Dutch remedy for D)My MIL (she really is very nice, but this really bugged me, and this was said about 20 times): "So can you repeat again what it is you don't eat, that diet of yours is really hard for us to get used to, so inconvenient" You don't say!Fay


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

My mother (after I have had D-attacks for 28 !! years): "You mean it's not over yet? What does the dr say? You should just try to relax, take some pills!" Sure, mom.My sons (when I have to go find a toilet as soon as we have arrived in town): "Why didn't you go to the toilet at home?" Unfortunately my bowels don't usually have to move just before I go out, I should know, I usually try for some time!.My friend, who is a gp: "Just take a bit of black berry juice, that should do the trick (black berry is supposed to stop when you have D, white rice and black berry juice is an old Dutch remedy for D)My MIL (she really is very nice, but this really bugged me, and this was said about 20 times): "So can you repeat again what it is you don't eat, that diet of yours is really hard for us to get used to, so inconvenient" You don't say!Fay


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

sure popeye, anytime. (all i did was tell the truth! hehe) it's been a bad weekend for me, so it has been very helpful to come here and have a little ######, and then feel the love  this place sure is great!







~mrs. mason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

sure popeye, anytime. (all i did was tell the truth! hehe) it's been a bad weekend for me, so it has been very helpful to come here and have a little ######, and then feel the love  this place sure is great!







~mrs. mason


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

The one that still pi...s me off after 10 years.I walk in the office of this young HMO hot shot. Start telling him how bad my D is. How Metamucil,Pepcid and pancreas enzimes are not helping me. So he gives me this look and asks, Are You An Alcoholic? By that time i was living on saltiens white rice and baby food. i wanted to strangle the guy with my bare hands.


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

The one that still pi...s me off after 10 years.I walk in the office of this young HMO hot shot. Start telling him how bad my D is. How Metamucil,Pepcid and pancreas enzimes are not helping me. So he gives me this look and asks, Are You An Alcoholic? By that time i was living on saltiens white rice and baby food. i wanted to strangle the guy with my bare hands.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

I just love this thread!!







How about a good one and a bad one:First, the bad:From a long ago ex-boyfriend's dad: "Its all in your head. I mean, if you didn't WANT to have it, you wouldn't. Look at me, I don't want to have it, so I don't." What an attitude to go through life with!







And the good one:we live near Reno, NV (obviously, if you read where I post from!







) but all our family is in SoCal. We have a very dear friend here who is the kids' "Reno Grandma" and we took her to Disneyland with us a couple of months ago on a visit home. We were riding "Pirates of the Carribean" through the section where the cannonballs are flying and its very foggy there thanks to some huge vaporizer machines. (Disney Magic!!) Well, any smell will hang in that wator vapor FOREVER. Some poor soul in front of us let loose some terrible gas and while I was feeling so sorry for that poor person, my kids (the 5 and 4 year old), who are sitting one row behind us with Reno Grandma, both say LOUDLY, "PEW!!! WHAT is THAT??!!" Bless her soul, Reno Grandma covers for that poor person and says, "Its just the smell of the gunpowder, Sweeties."  It restored my faith in non-sufferers that day!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

I just love this thread!!







How about a good one and a bad one:First, the bad:From a long ago ex-boyfriend's dad: "Its all in your head. I mean, if you didn't WANT to have it, you wouldn't. Look at me, I don't want to have it, so I don't." What an attitude to go through life with!







And the good one:we live near Reno, NV (obviously, if you read where I post from!







) but all our family is in SoCal. We have a very dear friend here who is the kids' "Reno Grandma" and we took her to Disneyland with us a couple of months ago on a visit home. We were riding "Pirates of the Carribean" through the section where the cannonballs are flying and its very foggy there thanks to some huge vaporizer machines. (Disney Magic!!) Well, any smell will hang in that wator vapor FOREVER. Some poor soul in front of us let loose some terrible gas and while I was feeling so sorry for that poor person, my kids (the 5 and 4 year old), who are sitting one row behind us with Reno Grandma, both say LOUDLY, "PEW!!! WHAT is THAT??!!" Bless her soul, Reno Grandma covers for that poor person and says, "Its just the smell of the gunpowder, Sweeties."  It restored my faith in non-sufferers that day!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

love this thread have had most of the above comments at one time so know the frustration pull you hair out type reaction when someone makes a dumb comment - and best comments are:>>"feel so sorry for you that you cant' drink!!! (sure pity is really what Im looking for thanks)>> from Anorexic type personality " I wish I had your constrant when it comes to eating junk food" (sure I live for that junk food binge folowed by a bit of bloating and a couple of days of D)>> "How do you stay so thin" (I eat nothing and get rid of anything else through D and you??)>>and my personal favourite: "Im not going to have any sympathy for you if you get sick after eating X cause you know its bad for you(I get attacks after anything so sure why dont I just stop eating altogether)>> and my finale from my EX GI doc after a clear endoscopy "be happy theres nothing there you should probably try and calm down" (and you should learn some bedside manners lets see which one of us gets there first!!)Hang in there guys and keep laughing its def the one thing that helps me!! also thinking up suitably stupid responses when people make these comments also helps


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

love this thread have had most of the above comments at one time so know the frustration pull you hair out type reaction when someone makes a dumb comment - and best comments are:>>"feel so sorry for you that you cant' drink!!! (sure pity is really what Im looking for thanks)>> from Anorexic type personality " I wish I had your constrant when it comes to eating junk food" (sure I live for that junk food binge folowed by a bit of bloating and a couple of days of D)>> "How do you stay so thin" (I eat nothing and get rid of anything else through D and you??)>>and my personal favourite: "Im not going to have any sympathy for you if you get sick after eating X cause you know its bad for you(I get attacks after anything so sure why dont I just stop eating altogether)>> and my finale from my EX GI doc after a clear endoscopy "be happy theres nothing there you should probably try and calm down" (and you should learn some bedside manners lets see which one of us gets there first!!)Hang in there guys and keep laughing its def the one thing that helps me!! also thinking up suitably stupid responses when people make these comments also helps


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

lisa,oh i LOVE reno grandma!!!! i am so glad you added that. it was so nice to read such a lovely story. there ARE compassionate people out there still. beautiful story, thanks so much for sharing it.saffie,>> "How do you stay so thin" (I eat nothing and get rid of anything else through D and you??)i love it!! i get that a lot too, and i think next time someone says it, i will reply with your witty retort. sometimes people just say to me, "it must be nice to be so thin" i think i will say, guess what, i'll tell you EXACTLY how i do it...(and then add your comment about eating nothing and having chronic D). heck, even if it doesn't really make my point it sure will put that person on the spot and i will thoroughly enjoy that. i believe these years of chronic illness have made me truly evil. lol







~mrs. mason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

lisa,oh i LOVE reno grandma!!!! i am so glad you added that. it was so nice to read such a lovely story. there ARE compassionate people out there still. beautiful story, thanks so much for sharing it.saffie,>> "How do you stay so thin" (I eat nothing and get rid of anything else through D and you??)i love it!! i get that a lot too, and i think next time someone says it, i will reply with your witty retort. sometimes people just say to me, "it must be nice to be so thin" i think i will say, guess what, i'll tell you EXACTLY how i do it...(and then add your comment about eating nothing and having chronic D). heck, even if it doesn't really make my point it sure will put that person on the spot and i will thoroughly enjoy that. i believe these years of chronic illness have made me truly evil. lol







~mrs. mason


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Mrsmason,Reading about your mom---one of the good things abut adopting family, like Reno Grandma, is that you get to PICK this time who you WANT to be "related" to.Hang in there- it sounds like she is trying to be helpful but doesn't understand the nature of IBS or you. I think you may be onto something with just leaving her out of the loop.Lisa from NEvada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Mrsmason,Reading about your mom---one of the good things abut adopting family, like Reno Grandma, is that you get to PICK this time who you WANT to be "related" to.Hang in there- it sounds like she is trying to be helpful but doesn't understand the nature of IBS or you. I think you may be onto something with just leaving her out of the loop.Lisa from NEvada


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

mrsmason - believe me these comments are just the tip of the iceberg I can fill pages with the dumb remarks Ive heard so far!!! its def brought out the 'inner ######' in me - re the thin thing it really bugs me when people know why Ive lost weigh and still make dumb comments my all time horrific comment has got to be - (from a friend who has seen me at my worst!!)>>> 'I wish I could have what you have for a while to loose some weight" (sure wanna swop!!!!)Is that not the most revolting comment!! have to admit blew up at her big time!!Also most emabarressing comment - was at restaurant with v. tactless (but I adore her) mom was eating a plain baked potatoe manager of rest came up to ask how meal was saw me and jokingly asked if I was on diet I just smiled and left it but no mother on top of her voice goes: - "No she cant eat anything else she has chronic D" - great looks I got from other diners - oh well life goes on!


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

mrsmason - believe me these comments are just the tip of the iceberg I can fill pages with the dumb remarks Ive heard so far!!! its def brought out the 'inner ######' in me - re the thin thing it really bugs me when people know why Ive lost weigh and still make dumb comments my all time horrific comment has got to be - (from a friend who has seen me at my worst!!)>>> 'I wish I could have what you have for a while to loose some weight" (sure wanna swop!!!!)Is that not the most revolting comment!! have to admit blew up at her big time!!Also most emabarressing comment - was at restaurant with v. tactless (but I adore her) mom was eating a plain baked potatoe manager of rest came up to ask how meal was saw me and jokingly asked if I was on diet I just smiled and left it but no mother on top of her voice goes: - "No she cant eat anything else she has chronic D" - great looks I got from other diners - oh well life goes on!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i agree lisa, picking out your family members is a much better way to go!! i have to say that my husband, (who i obviously picked) is much more of a support than family who you don't get to pick. and i was leaving her out of the loop, but mom was asking a bunch of questions yesterday, so i talked to her enough to answer her questions. you're right, she wants to be supportive, she just doesn't know how. hopefully in time...otherwise i'm coming out to live with reno grandma lol







saffie, the comments DO get old, don't they? i've always been somewhat cynical. my husband has tempered that beautifully, but still being sick all the time affects your brain chemistry. lets just carry around big mallets







lolthanks y'all! sure does help to share your worries!!~mrs. mason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i agree lisa, picking out your family members is a much better way to go!! i have to say that my husband, (who i obviously picked) is much more of a support than family who you don't get to pick. and i was leaving her out of the loop, but mom was asking a bunch of questions yesterday, so i talked to her enough to answer her questions. you're right, she wants to be supportive, she just doesn't know how. hopefully in time...otherwise i'm coming out to live with reno grandma lol







saffie, the comments DO get old, don't they? i've always been somewhat cynical. my husband has tempered that beautifully, but still being sick all the time affects your brain chemistry. lets just carry around big mallets







lolthanks y'all! sure does help to share your worries!!~mrs. mason


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

Here are a few more unforgettable lines:from a doctor: "Oh, so you've got IBS? Don't worry. Metamucil doesn't taste as bad as it used to."







from another doctor: "Well, I see that this is just a case of IBS. And that's not a problem, since you've had it all your life, anyway."







from a relative: "What do you mean, you've got an intestinal virus? What difference does it make, if you've always got diarrhea anyway?"







Boy, these guys are keeping me in stitches!


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

Here are a few more unforgettable lines:from a doctor: "Oh, so you've got IBS? Don't worry. Metamucil doesn't taste as bad as it used to."







from another doctor: "Well, I see that this is just a case of IBS. And that's not a problem, since you've had it all your life, anyway."







from a relative: "What do you mean, you've got an intestinal virus? What difference does it make, if you've always got diarrhea anyway?"







Boy, these guys are keeping me in stitches!


----------



## linda48846 (Nov 5, 2001)

The comment that I've heard far too many times from non-IBsers who have a case of diarrhea is "I had YOUR problem last night!" Give me a break!!When diagnoses with Type II Diabetes and my Dr. prescribed a med., I was a good patient and asked what the side effects were. When she told me that diarrhea was one of them, I voiced my concern and reminded her that I already had that with my IBS. As she walked out the door, she said "Well, it won't matter because you already have diarrhea." I took the med and had 3 weeks of the worst attacks ever. Needless to say... I have a new physician.I am a very big person so I always get "Gee, with as much diarrhea as you have you should be a twig!"My mom is also always on the look out for miracle cures. The newest....drink a glass of water everyday with a teaspoon of vinegar in it. Oh yeah, that will work!!!!!!!







*YOUR*


----------



## linda48846 (Nov 5, 2001)

The comment that I've heard far too many times from non-IBsers who have a case of diarrhea is "I had YOUR problem last night!" Give me a break!!When diagnoses with Type II Diabetes and my Dr. prescribed a med., I was a good patient and asked what the side effects were. When she told me that diarrhea was one of them, I voiced my concern and reminded her that I already had that with my IBS. As she walked out the door, she said "Well, it won't matter because you already have diarrhea." I took the med and had 3 weeks of the worst attacks ever. Needless to say... I have a new physician.I am a very big person so I always get "Gee, with as much diarrhea as you have you should be a twig!"My mom is also always on the look out for miracle cures. The newest....drink a glass of water everyday with a teaspoon of vinegar in it. Oh yeah, that will work!!!!!!!







*YOUR*


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Beth L, "Oh, so you've got IBS? Don't worry. Metamucil doesn't taste as bad as it used to?""Gee, thanks, Dr. I really worried about THAT!"


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Beth L, "Oh, so you've got IBS? Don't worry. Metamucil doesn't taste as bad as it used to?""Gee, thanks, Dr. I really worried about THAT!"


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

I get a lot of the same responses that have already been posted. My neighbor said to me the other day. "I used to have that but it went away". (Don't you love it?)A close friend who eats everything, is obese and is a great cook said after I missed a meeting and said I was sick. (This was said like she didn't believe my problem WAS a problem and I just used it.) "Oh, was it your stomach AGAIN?"While visiting my daughter we were preparing dinner and after she fixed a rather elaborate and delightful salad looked at me and said, "Oh, you can't eat this can you?"My G I doctor said to me after trying to give me Paxil and I could not take it. "I'm referring you to a therapist. He will have more time to talk to you". Well, duh! This was said in the tone of voice that all I really wanted was the attention. Actually, that was the only good thing he did for me and I will have to say my therapist is wonderful and very understanding.I guess no one truly understands but fellow IBS sufferers God love 'em though..


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

I get a lot of the same responses that have already been posted. My neighbor said to me the other day. "I used to have that but it went away". (Don't you love it?)A close friend who eats everything, is obese and is a great cook said after I missed a meeting and said I was sick. (This was said like she didn't believe my problem WAS a problem and I just used it.) "Oh, was it your stomach AGAIN?"While visiting my daughter we were preparing dinner and after she fixed a rather elaborate and delightful salad looked at me and said, "Oh, you can't eat this can you?"My G I doctor said to me after trying to give me Paxil and I could not take it. "I'm referring you to a therapist.  He will have more time to talk to you". Well, duh! This was said in the tone of voice that all I really wanted was the attention. Actually, that was the only good thing he did for me and I will have to say my therapist is wonderful and very understanding.I guess no one truly understands but fellow IBS sufferers God love 'em though..


----------

